# It's Finally In My Driveway!



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

After 8 long weeks, a missed camping trip, and much stress, the 312BH is finally here.









I started my PDI at 1:00 pm Thursday, and finished it around 11 am Friday. After staying in it Thursday night, I only had a few things to be addressed which they fixed Friday mourning. All in all, it went pretty smoothly.

What a difference it is from towing a 19 foot to a 31 foot.







It's like sailing down the highway. I didn't get the dual cam sway control on yet so I had to take it easy. Now I understand what you guys meant by too short of a wheelbase. I hope the sway control helps out a little. It was quite breezy on the way home so that didn't help. But I definately have enough power.

I ordered my decals! I still have to order my License Plate Cover.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Congrats. Glad to see you are taking baby steps and enjoying all that NEW and EXTRA trailer safely.

Jim


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Congratulations! Have fun with the new TT.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I bet you are one happy camper!

Congrats!

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new TT. With your wheelbase, have you ever considered a premium hitch like Hensley or ProPride????


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Congrats on the new TT. With your wheelbase, have you ever considered a premium hitch like Hensley or ProPride????


Might suggest this as well...we have a similar wheelbase on our Armada - another inch - and our Hensley eliminates any sway from our 29' trailer. Your 312 is an amazing unit and adds even another 6 feet in length to ours, increasing susceptibility to sway.

No doubt you will enjoy the new unit - congrats!


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Thank You everyone!! I will look into those premium hitch/sway control systems. I must first try the reese 1200/12000 trunion with dual cam sway that I JUST BOUGHT and see how it works. If I have any problems, it's nice to know there are better solutions to my potential issues with towing with the Sequoia. Wish my wife didn't want 3 rows of seats. Oh well, maybe in the near future we can upgrade to a 3/4 ton?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Up State NY Camper said:


> I will look into those premium hitch/sway control systems. I must first try the reese 1200/12000 trunion with dual cam sway that I JUST BOUGHT and see how it works. If I have any problems, it's nice to know there are *better *solutions to my potential issues with towing with the Sequoia.


Better means much more expensive. talking $2500 to $3000.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

I think we need to see some pics. Congratulations!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> I will look into those premium hitch/sway control systems. I must first try the reese 1200/12000 trunion with dual cam sway that I JUST BOUGHT and see how it works. If I have any problems, it's nice to know there are *better *solutions to my potential issues with towing with the Sequoia.


Better means much more expensive. talking $2500 to $3000.
[/quote]

WOW that is expensive. But you can't put a price on safety. And if I really feel unsafe pulling this trailer, I will just have to get them. My dealer told me that the Reese equipment I have now is slight overkill for the trailer so hopefully I'll be alright. I wish I knew how important weelbase was before I let my wife talk me into the Sequoia.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

rock hill said:


> I think we need to see some pics. Congratulations!


Thank You, I will post pics asap. I'm not really good at getting them off my camera and onto a website in a timely manner. I guess the more you do it, the better you'll get. I've done it a couple of times though.


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Enjoy the new OB. We moved from a 19' rig to a 30' also. We're taking it slow, as are you. I think it's the only right thing to do.

Best Wishes & Happy Trails--

Carl and Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats.... But i will believe it when i see it!!! Wheres the Pictures LOL!!!

Now You can book The Twingrove Rally for fathers day weekend









Enjoy!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

*Congrats!!*
*
*
*Happy Camping!!*


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

WTG! About time! Enjoy and be safe!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations!

We want to see pictures!

Happy camping


----------

